# sincerar = rechtfertigen?



## osa_menor

Hola y Hallo,
heute wende ich mich mit einem Problem an Euch, das mich schon eine Weile umtreibt.

Im DRAE gibt es folgenden Eintrag:





> *sincerar**.* (Del lat. _sincerāre_, purificar).*
> 1.* tr. Justificar la inculpabilidad o culpabilidad de alguien en el dicho o hecho que se le atribuye. U. m. c. prnl.


Und "Leo", das Online-Wörterbuch hat für *sincerar* auch nur eine Übersetzung, und zwar "rechtfertigen".
Jetzt ist es mir aber nicht gelungen, im Forum "Solo Español" irgend jemanden aus Spanien oder Lateinamerika zu finden, der "sincerar" in der Bedeutung von "justificar" verwendet oder schon einmal gehört hat.

Ich frage mich, ob sich die RAE da geirrt hat, und ob ich an Leo schreibe, dass dies möglicherweise ein fehlerhafter Eintrag ist.

Meine Bitte an alle Muttersprachler: 
Wer kennt *sincerar* in der Bedeutung, welche die RAE angibt? 
¿Quién conoce *sincerar* en la acepción del DRAE?


Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten.
Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.
Un saludo.


----------



## anipo

Hallo Osa!

Persönlich habe ich das Wort in diesem Sinne nie gehört (und natürlich auch nicht gebraucht).

Ich kenne das Wort 'sincerarse' das 'sich ehrlich aussprechen' bedeutet. Juan se sinceró con Anita. Also Juan hat Anita die Wahrheit (über etwas das ihm sehr wahrscheinlich auf dem Herzen lag) erzählt.

Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

Hola Osa!

Ich kann mich den Worten von anipo nur anschließen, denn auch ich habe 
_*"sincerarse ante/con= sich aussprechen bei/mit *_" fast nur in diesem Zusammenhang gehört; 
*Tienes que sincerarte con tus padres para que puedan ayudarte.
Se sinceró con su amiga y le dijo todo lo que pensaba sobre su relación*

Wogegen _*"sincerarse consigo mismo= mit sich selbst ins Reine kommen*_" ebenfalls existiert ! 

Nach eingehender Recherche bin ich dann doch noch auf *"sincerarse=sich rechtfertigen" *gestoßen:

*sincerarse:
confesar, declarar, revelar, abrirse, descubrir, desahogarse, reconocer, desembuchar, justificarse, explayarse, confiarse*

*el cantante se sincera:*
Der Sänger "rechtfertigt sich"

Ich hoffe dir damit ein wenig geholfen zu haben !
LG


----------



## osa_menor

Danke, Anipo und Tonerl, für Eure Antworten. 


Tonerl said:


> ...
> Nach eingehender Recherche bin ich dann doch noch auf *"sincerarse=sich rechtfertigen" *gestoßen:
> 
> *sincerarse:
> confesar, declarar, revelar, abrirse, descubrir, desahogarse, reconocer, desembuchar, justificarse, explayarse, confiarse*
> 
> *el cantante se sincera:*
> Der Sänger "rechtfertigt sich"
> LG


Eine Bitte an Tonerl: Kannst mir noch sagen, wo du darauf gestoßen bist? Mich würde die Quelle interessieren.
Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo Osa,

hier einer der Quellen, die ich gefunden hatte, um dir ein Denkmodell vermitteln zu können:
http://es.thefreedictionary.com/sincerarse

Hier kannst du mehrere Beispiele in Bezug auf *"sincerarse=sich rechtfertigen"* finden, die dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen werden !

*sincerarse ante el juez
sincerarse de su conducta etc......*

*sincerarse:
**Contar un hecho o un sentimiento personal y  reservado a alguien sin fingir ni ocultar información, especialmente  para justificar un hecho o un comportamiento o para aliviar la propia  conciencia

LG*


----------



## osa_menor

Danke Tonerl,

ja das hilft mir weiter. 
Damit gibt es zwei weitere Wörterbücher, in denen diese Bedeutung des Wortes erscheint.
(Diccionario Manual de la Lengua Española Vox. © 2007 Larousse Editorial, S.L. und
 Collins Spanish Dictionary - Complete and Unabridged 8th Edition 2005 © William Collins Sons & Co. Ltd.)

Das sind jetzt vier Wörterbücher aber keine Spanier oder Lateinamerikaner, die das Wort "sincerar" in dieser Bedeutung verwenden. Es ist schon merkwürdig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> Danke Tonerl,
> 
> ja das hilft mir weiter.
> Damit gibt es zwei weitere Wörterbücher, in denen diese Bedeutung des Wortes erscheint.
> (Diccionario Manual de la Lengua Española Vox. © 2007 Larousse Editorial, S.L. und
> Collins Spanish Dictionary - Complete and Unabridged 8th Edition 2005 © William Collins Sons & Co. Ltd.)
> 
> Das sind jetzt vier Wörterbücher aber keinen Spanier oder Lateinamerikaner, die das Wort "sincerar" in dieser Bedeutung verwenden. *Es ist schon merkwürdig.*
> 
> Viele Grüße



Ja, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen; aber auch in unserer Sprache gibt ein gerüttelt Maß an Merkwürdigkeiten, seis drum: Hauptsache, das alles hat dir ein wenig weitergeholfen! 

Hasta la próxima


----------

